# Relentless Strike



## observor 69 (1 Sep 2015)

Relentless Strike by Sean Naylor

Since the attacks of September 11, one organization has been at the forefront of America's military response. Its efforts turned the tide against al-Qaida in Iraq, killed Bin Laden and Zarqawi, rescued Captain Phillips and captured Saddam Hussein. Its commander can direct cruise missile strikes from nuclear submarines and conduct special operations raids anywhere in the world.

Relentless Strike tells the inside story of Joint Special Operations Command, the secret military organization that during the past decade has revolutionized counterterrorism, seamlessly fusing intelligence and operational skills to conduct missions that hit the headlines, and those that have remained in the shadows-until now. Because JSOC includes the military's most storied special operations units-Delta Force, SEAL Team 6, the 75th Ranger Regiment-as well as America's most secret aviation and intelligence units, this is their story, too.

http://www.amazon.com/Relentless-Strike-History-Special-Operations/dp/1250014549

Looks very interesting. Must try and get my hands on a copy.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2015)

Looks very interesting.


----------

